# Sick of it?



## MoRooney (Aug 20, 2008)

Well I have had the puppy on BARF for the week now and he has been eating less and less of it until today he wont eat it at all. Im feeding him ground chicken carcass for his rmb, ground beef for his MM. I tried adding some frozen vegetables and then some strawberries another time but this seems to have caused him to have loose stool. Any ideas to get him enjoying his meals again? When he first started he could not get enough and now its hard to get him to eat any!


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

How much are your feeding per day?


----------



## MoRooney (Aug 20, 2008)

2 pounds


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Hmm...well, that's in the right ballpark for the amount. (I was thinking at first maybe it was just too much food per day.) 

If after skipping a meal he still won't eat, I'd say a trip to the vet is in order to make sure he doesn't have something else going on that has made him lose his appetite. 

Is he still drinking water?


----------



## MoRooney (Aug 20, 2008)

Yea he is drinking water and he will finish his meals if I add something to them such as cottage cheese or stawberries but then he gets the runs.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

How old is your pup? 

Don't add extras, for now. I've found that when I add extras (which make the food smell and taste better), then my dog tends to not be so interested in plain ole meat the next couple of meals. 

A vet check is a good idea. Not just the usual quick puppy exam once-over. But something a little more thorough. Just to be sure.


----------



## MoRooney (Aug 20, 2008)

my pup is 8 weeks. A ill get him a vet check asap. Thanks


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

If everything checks out at the vet's (and I bet everything is fine since he will eat the food if you add "extras" to it) then you may just have to have a little tough love. 

He may be training you that if he holds out for the good stuff, you'll give in.









I hope it's as simple as that. Probably is.


----------



## MoRooney (Aug 20, 2008)

Yea it appears that way...Thanks for the input guys


----------



## MoRooney (Aug 20, 2008)

Could it just be that he is a puppy and the switch from kibble to BARF may have caused it?


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

How often are you feeding?


----------



## MoRooney (Aug 20, 2008)

3 times a day


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

(If everything checks out with the vet) 
Perhaps it's just a bit too much for the pup? Though I've never fed a 100% raw diet so I'm not sure how much to back off per meal (Kibble I back off 1/4 a day to start) - I'd leave that to the experts


----------



## MoRooney (Aug 20, 2008)

Took a trip to the vet today and everything did check out. I guess he is just trying to adjust the his BARF diet. Im going to add a little yogurt to his next meal to try and keep his stomach settled. Unfortunately the vet disagrees with the raw diet so I had no positive input there. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Nerrej (Jun 23, 2008)

heh, I think Tracy is right here. He seems to be holding out for the extras.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

How much does he weigh right now?


----------



## MoRooney (Aug 20, 2008)

He was 15 lbs at 8 weeks when I got him and hes is 18 lbs at 9 weeks. He had his breakfast this morning but did not touch his lunch and still wont eat now at dinner. I do not know what I can do to get him to eat, I dont want to add anything extra incase it upsets his stomach again. Im hoping he is just holding out and will eventually come around but I feel bad because he must be hungry.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The starting point for puppies is 7-10% of their 8 week old weight. That would be 1.05 - 1.5 pounds. 

He's not hungry because he's been overfed for the past week.









His body should look trim and fit - just like a miniature version of an adult. A fat, roly-poly puppy may be cute but they are NOT healthy.


----------



## MoRooney (Aug 20, 2008)

Sounds good I will cut down his meal size. Hopefully his body will adjust to this diet soon, he continues to have trouble passing feces and when he does it is still very runny.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

I have never done this but heard of people adding pumpkin for loose stools....
Has anyone done this with a pup?
Maybe somebody that knows more than I do can help with that, as long as other causes for the loose stools that should have been ruled out by the vet are taken care of.
did the vet do a fecal?

or since he has only been on the RAW for a week, starting over and adding one thing at a time (chicken...then beef ect)


----------



## MoRooney (Aug 20, 2008)

yea im going to try adding pumpking and see how he does. The vet did not do a fecal, she said he was very healthy looking and that this will pass. Today is not any better but I will keep trying things.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Loose stools can also be caused by over feeding


----------



## MoRooney (Aug 20, 2008)

Yea I have cut his meals back down


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

How's the poops and the eating??


----------



## MoRooney (Aug 20, 2008)

He is back to finishing his meals in record time and always looking for more. He is having no trouble going poo and his stool is firm and back to normal. Thanks to everybody for there help, I was worried for a bit there


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)




----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Are you still with us?

How's the eating/pooping?


----------



## MoRooney (Aug 20, 2008)

yea he is doing great...getting big way to fast


----------

